# Cómo integrar proteus 8 a mplab 8.x o mplab X 1.12 para hacer simulacion



## andresd0 (May 3, 2013)

buen dia, intente hacer una depuracion utilizando proteus (version 8) desde MPLAB 8.6 y mi sorpresa el dichoso simulador no aparece y al intentar en MPLAb X 1.20 obtengo la misma situacion. alguien sabe como integrarlo o si desaparecio esa funcion del proteus, para regresar a la version anterior


----------



## Rolok (May 5, 2013)

Saludos cordiales a todos del foro, las depuraciones en Proteus 8 con CSS tampoco me funciona correctamente       a alguno mas de este foro le esta sucediendo lo mismo reporten por favor amigos...


----------



## Saint_ (May 6, 2013)

Hola, por lo que pude observar en proteus 8.0 sp0 la depuracion de codigo mediante el archivo *.cof, no funciona correctamente, en proteus 8.0 sp2 este problema esta solucionado pero no me reconosia las librerias de proyectos de verciones anteriores, por eso regrese a la vercion 7.10 sp2 de proteus.


----------



## mutter (May 6, 2013)

hola, yo tengo problemas con mi proteus 7.9 y espero encontrar ayuda en este foro, ya que no puedo simular, me aparece un error relacionado con una ruta de acceso y un archivo lisa sdf, ojala me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## Douglas Dacchille (May 23, 2013)

Saint_ una pregunta? En uno de tus comentarios dices que pudiste descargar Proteus 8.0 sp2, donde lo descargaste? Yo tengo la versión sp0 y no consigo la sp2...

Gracias de antemano...


----------

